

Ask HN: Web hosts that support Perfect Forward Secrecy? - eliot_sykes

I&#x27;m waiting to hear back from Heroku to see if&#x2F;when they&#x27;ll support Perfect Forward Secrecy, and thought in the meantime I&#x27;d ask this here: do you know any hosts already supporting Perfect Forward Secrecy?
======
cloudflare
Not a web host, but if you use CloudFlare with SSL in front of your host you
get PFS: [http://blog.cloudflare.com/staying-on-top-of-tls-
attacks](http://blog.cloudflare.com/staying-on-top-of-tls-attacks)

~~~
eliot_sykes
Good to know, thanks. What are the options for communication between
CloudFlare and the origin? Do you recommend anything in particular?

~~~
cloudflare
Can be SSL or not to the origin. Plus there's the Railgun option that also
uses TLS.

